# Multitool Table saw/Router with homebuilt incremental fence plans



## srfrancis (Feb 15, 2016)

Came up with a multifunction table plan trying to focus on accuracy, space, and mobility. I'm active duty mil, so it had to move and have some storage for anything related to the tools in it. Long term goal is to get into surf board building, so needed a few weird ones compared to most tool setups. Please feel free to criticize and point out any problems. Trying to prototype as much as possible before laying out the cash for the 8020, most likely tnutz.


















Construction is 10 series 8020 except the rail/fence which is 15 series, more on that later. Spacing panels are filled in with 1/4" plywood or grooved 1/2"+ for panels that will mount drawers. That should be braced well enough to avoid using lots of gussets, etc. and prevent any significant flex. Tools include Delta 36-725 table saw stripped, Triton 3.25HP router, Bosch jigsaw, and Angled/Horizontal Router using a Makita 2.25hp motor. Bottom space with hold space for jigs, sleds, the fence, etc. Whats missing due to lack of skills with sketchup, the drawers, piping and electrical, and router plates. Dimensions are roughly 40" wide with rail, 76" long, and counter height of ~40".









Table saw:
It has been stripped as the arbor is mounted to the top, tilt wheel reinstalled to left side. Miter rails extended. Will ultimately be a fold down infeed, outfeed, and left sided table for panel work using 8020 as well. Just to right of table saw will be a pass through drawer for blades, zero clearance inserts, tools, and smaller jigs. Table saw top is two 0.5" layers of plywood, and then a 0.5" layer of phenolic plywood.









Incremental fence: I think I figured out a way to beat the Incra fence to fix that long side extension. A 3/8" acme rod fits almost perfectly in the groove of a 15 series series extrusion but is protected. McMaster has a 16TPI x6ft for fairly cheap, as well as the left thread rods to mesh. Basically the rod is sealed into a 71" 15 series extrusion by end caps with HDPE. The ends will be ground down to mount an incremental knob as well as a ball detent to set. Theoretically 16 positions would get to 1/256" resolution with a error of 0.003 per foot. For compactness, the hinges ride on these which mount the fence. The other side has a rail with a repeat setup to trim it up separately for the router. The fence has two fences, a 1545 for the table saw, and a 1530 for the router. Theoretically there are 4 bearings to mount this with knobs on each side to lock. The threaded rod stop is fitted to a small piece of 1515 hinged and springed to press into the groove with the rod.

Jig saw is standard and plate mounted. Mostly to be used for cutting out rib templates.









Routers: The fence is build with 3030's and a space for suction, a hose attachment will plumb off the back. The horizontal combo router is interesting. The plate slides for the horizontal part, but enables adjusting to rail to sink with the other router when in vertical mode. It has a +50 to -50 angle flex in both modes. Theoretically this gives you a full range of -45 on the bottom face all the way to +45 on the edge, which is 180 degrees of angle coverage without having to reposition the piece. In front and behind the triton router is space for drawers for router bits, jig blades, and other fence attachments. The area around angle router is left open to adjust, as there are knobs rotating the platform, locking the angle, and locking the depth of cut.

Missing stuff: Plates are all 0.5" lexan. Vacuum will plumb off the bottom of the table saw, route left to right just above the empty space for jigs, T off to the smaller tools and then route out the front right. Switches are front left x2 and back right x2. Outfeed tables boarding all 3 edges of saw


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

It looks like a cool design! I have 2 problems with router table extensions on a table saw. When I had one, these are the problems I had.
1. You have to plan your work flow. Without a system like the Incra fence it is damn near impossible to exactly match a previous setup. This happened more often than I care to talk about, it might not be a problem for somebody better organized. 
2. My saw table is 35 1/2" off the ground. This is fine for using making cuts. But it was too low for an extended router session, really made my back hurt. Moving my router up to 37" made all the difference for me. Again may not be a problem for other folks. 
I don't know squat about surf boards, so I can't comment on the jig saw. I would be very interested in seeing the final product!
From a vet to an active duty, Thank You!


----------

